# Vortex Spitfire on a 1911?



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a 20 year old Jim Clark "Bullseye" Colt 1911. When I had it built I had a rail mounted to the frame so I could use a red dot scope. I used that pistol for bulleye shooting for about 10 years. Super accurate and fun to shoot. But now my old eyes cannot handle red dot scope at all; I see only a squiggle, not the sharp dot I used to see.

I put a Vortex Spitfire 1x on one of my ARs a year or so ago. Absolutely LOVE than scope! My eye sees the prism's circles and dot very well - no squiggles or fuzzy images. I have wondered it anyone has tried mounting a Spirtfire on a 1911 or similar pistol. I am not interested in any shooting with my Clark 1911 other than bullseye shooting. I am not an "action shooter" with this particular pistol.

I am hoping someone has tried this.....if not, I may get another Spitfire to try*. Those Spitfires must not be as popular as they once were, most shooters apparently find the red dot works better for them. Of course, the Spitfire is a heavy optic! My other option I suppose is to mount a low powered "standard" optical scope so that I can get the cross-hairs and bulleye in the same plane......but I'd rather use the Spitfire.

I think the Spitfire 1x has been discontinued by Vortex. That's a shame.

Doug


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry: I use only old-fashion, open iron sights on all of my pistols.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

_"...open iron sights on all my pistols"_

I do also on my carry and range pistols. That Clark 1911 is the only exception, since it's designed to make little holes at longer ranges. Starting at about 40 years it became difficult to use them for that pistol and range. Hence the red dot. Now, 30 years later, I can't see the red dot as a dot anymore. Dang it. I really like that Spitfire scope on my AR. There is something different about a "prism" over a "red dot" scope. I don't understand the physics of it all, but I can see the former well, not very well the latter.

I suppose I ought to sell that Clark 1911, but I hate to after owning it for so long, and having enjoyed it in the past. But there is no one in my family who would be interested in it after I'm gone, and any interested friends are older than me! <g>


----------

